# Kirriemuir Audaxes: 100k & 300k, Sat 5 June



## eck (11 Mar 2010)

There has been a fair bit of chat "elsewhere" about these events, so I thought it only right to make sure everyone on here got the chance to enjoy one of two great audax rides: 

The Potter for Tea: an easy 100k tour of the Angus countryside, including rolling farmland, forest and great views of the Grampians, not to mention two café stops. The route is here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/A-Potter-for-Tea

The Snow Roads: a 300k epic route round some of the toughest climbs in the UK, with 4800m of climbing fun! Featuring the classic climbs of Cairn o'Mount, the Cabrach, the Lecht and Cairnwell. Give yourself a fright by looking at the route here: http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/The-Snow-Roads

We will be able to provide food and overnight accommodation of the "snoring competition on the village hall floor" style, both before and after the rides, for a small extra charge. Entry details are on the AUK website. http://www.aukweb.net.cal.index.htm/http://www.aukweb.net/cal/index.htm

Come on up if ye think ye're hard enough.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2010)

Wot ? No Mearns Meander ?  Cairn o' Mount still closed ??

I have this (terrible) thought to do the Potter for Tea on the Saturday, then the Twa Wee Coonties on the Sunday. 

Please talk me out of it/one of them/both of them.


----------



## HJ (11 Mar 2010)

Go on Scoosh(ie) you ken you _really_ want to do the Snow Roads...


----------



## Scoosh (11 Mar 2010)

I do ! I do ! ... 


..... only when I'm fit enough. 



2 years' time ???


----------



## Noodley (12 Mar 2010)

scoosh, you'd manage the Snow Roads this year.

If I was to volunteer to navigate for you (and at the same time slow you down) would you enter? I am well acquainted with the route so you'd not have to look at any routecard if you slowed down to my speed - I'm not sure if I'll be up for it yet but it would give me something to focus on as a target. Did 60k with eck yesterday and I could barely walk last night 

Cairn O'Mount sounds as if it'll be shut for a couple more weeks according to Radio Scotland earlier this week...


----------



## Scoosh (12 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> scoosh, you'd manage the Snow Roads this year.
> 
> If I was to volunteer to navigate for you (and at the same time slow you down) would you enter? I am well acquainted with the route so you'd not have to look at any routecard if you slowed down to my speed - I'm not sure if I'll be up for it yet but it would give me something to focus on as a target. Did 60k with eck yesterday and I could barely walk last night
> 
> Cairn O'Mount sounds as if it'll be shut for a couple more weeks according to Radio Scotland earlier this week...


Thank you for your vote of misplaced confidence and your kind offer. If you were going to be that slow, would you not be needing ice pick, studded tyres etc ? 

I don't think I'll do it this year, as I quite fancy doing the Potter 100 on the Saturday, then the Twa Wee Coonties 100 from Dalmeny on the Sunday. Nor sure I could handle a 300 yet. Maybe later this year or a good target for next.

<thinks: how soon before Noodley suggests doing the Snow Roads 300 on the Sat, then the Twa Wee Coonties on the Sunday ?>


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2010)

What's the score with Audaxes:

I believe you have to navigate the route yourself.
Do you have to be a member of Audax UK to enter?
and what sort of average speed do you have to maintain ?


----------



## HJ (12 Mar 2010)

Humm, navigation, does that involve a GPS and sunglass? Not sure Audaxes are your sort of thing HLaB


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> Humm, navigation, does that involve a GPS and sunglass? Not sure Audaxes are your sort of thing HLaB


Don't worry I'll get there in the end


----------



## Noodley (12 Mar 2010)

HLaB said:


> What's the score with Audaxes:
> 
> I believe you have to navigate the route yourself.
> Do you have to be a member of Audax UK to enter?
> and what sort of average speed do you have to maintain ?



Yes (or follow me ) - in real terms Audax routes in Scotland and fairly easy as the choice of roads is limited (but I have turned off a few times a couple of hunder yards early and added a few miles to routes)

No

Average speed -usually max of 30mph and min varies dependent on length of route.


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yes (or follow me ) - in real terms Audax routes in Scotland and fairly easy as the choice of roads is limited (but I have turned off a few times a couple of hunder yards early and added a few miles to routes)
> 
> No
> 
> Average speed -usually max of 30mph and min varies dependent on length of route.


Thanks, I might try one in the summer


----------



## eck (12 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> Yes (or follow me ) - in real terms Audax routes in Scotland and fairly easy as the choice of roads is limited (but I have turned off a few times a couple of hunder yards early and added a few miles to routes)
> 
> No
> 
> Average speed -usually max of 30mph and min varies dependent on length of route.



 Noodley, you've been at the Magic Beans, or is it the Buckie, again. 

HLaB: dinnae run away just yet: the average max is usually 30 Kph, not Mph. Minimum average usually about 15, or can be lower depending, as Noodley says, on length of route, and hilliness too.


----------



## Noodley (12 Mar 2010)

eck said:


> Noodley, you've been at the Magic Beans, or is it the Buckie, again.
> 
> HLaB: dinnae run away just yet: the average max is usually 30 Kph, not Mph. Minimum average usually about 15, or can be lower depending, as Noodley says, on length of route, and hilliness too.




Aye kph, not mph...


----------



## HLaB (12 Mar 2010)

eck said:


> Noodley, you've been at the Magic Beans, or is it the Buckie, again.
> 
> HLaB: dinnae run away just yet: the average max is usually 30 Kph, not Mph. Minimum average usually about 15, or can be lower depending, as Noodley says, on length of route, and hilliness too.


Oh 30kph average, I thought he meant 30mph max. With navigating that's good going.


----------



## Noodley (12 Mar 2010)

HLaB said:


> Oh 30kph average, I thought he meant 30mph max. With navigating that's good going.



I have ridden the route few times and you will make it no bother. 

Not even a 'competitive' amateur will get round quicker than the limit...

And even I can make it round on the 'slow' speed....


----------



## eck (13 Mar 2010)

HLaB said:


> Oh 30kph average, I thought he meant 30mph max. With navigating that's good going.


Noooo... not 30kph average.
I should have been clearer when I said "30kph average max": what I should have said is that 30kph is the _usual_ maximum average speed over the ride. Sometimes organisers lower the max to 25kph. 
You don't HAVE to maintain an average 30kph. 

Think about it: 30kph for a 600k is 20 hours. really good going for a 600k is 30 hours, 35 more common.


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2010)

eck said:


> Noooo... not 30kph average.
> I should have been clearer when I said "30kph average max": what I should have said is that 30kph is the _usual_ maximum average speed over the ride. Sometimes organisers lower the max to 25kph.
> You don't HAVE to maintain an average 30kph.
> 
> Think about it: 30kph for a 600k is 20 hours. really good going for a 600k is 30 hours, 35 more common.


Sorry thats  what I meant, an upper limit 30kph max (for the uber fit )


----------



## HJ (13 Mar 2010)

eck said:


> Noodley, you've been at the Magic Beans, or is it the Buckie, again.
> 
> HLaB: dinnae run away just yet: the average max is usually 30 Kph, not Mph. Minimum average usually about 15, or can be lower depending, as Noodley says, on length of route, and hilliness too.



Having ridden with HLaB (or at least tried to keep up) I can assure you that the idea of a 30mph average wouldn't scare him, he is usually aiming for that anyway...


----------



## Noodley (13 Mar 2010)

Okay, in all seriousness if anyone is toying with the idea of riding the Snow Roads but thinks it's a bit much for them or they might not know what to do I am volunteering to be navigator/bloke you leave for dust...

It's a fantastic route, and the climbs are well spaced out to allow you to recover (well, just about )

I am so gonna regret this....

And at the end you'll get a great sense of achievement....and a pie and a beer


----------



## Scoosh (13 Mar 2010)

STOP IT, Noodley, STOP IT - right now ! 

I've managed to convince myself that a 300 is a bit (OK, about 100) too far for this year, then you come along and almost convince me to try it. The Snow Roads is a Classic and I want to do it sometime ....

I'll wait a bit and see how I progress ....


----------



## Telemark (13 Mar 2010)

scoosh said:


> STOP IT, Noodley, STOP IT - right now !
> 
> I've managed to convince myself that a 300 is a bit (OK, about 100) too far for this year, then you come along and almost convince me to try it. The Snow Roads is a Classic and I want to do it sometime ....
> 
> I'll wait a bit and see how I progress ....



[whisper] pssst Noodley, he is biting ... 

T


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> Okay, in all seriousness if anyone is toying with the idea of riding the Snow Roads but thinks it's a bit much for them or they might not know what to do I am volunteering to be navigator/bloke you leave for dust...
> 
> It's a fantastic route, and the climbs are well spaced out to allow you to recover (well, just about )
> 
> ...


I can't say for certain, I'm a wee bit pissed just now  but I may take you up on your kind offer


----------



## Noodley (14 Mar 2010)

scoosh said:


> I'll wait a bit and see how I progress ....



Okay, I'll start doing some miles then just in case


----------



## Scoosh (15 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> Okay, I'll start doing some miles then just in case


Ya beast 

<note to self: AVOID this thread ....




... till mid May >


----------



## Noodley (15 Mar 2010)

scoosh said:


> <note to self: AVOID this thread ....
> 
> ... till mid May >



You'll never be able to resist....


----------



## mercurykev (15 Mar 2010)

Scoosh, 2 years ago I was in a very similar situation to yourself and I met a couple of guys from Angus called Noodley and Eck. That year, during my first 200, they persuaded me that the Snow Roads was an entirely achievable first 300. Well I entered, Noodley let me kip on his floor, and I turned up in Kirriemuir at 5:30 where there was a load of dodgy looking guys dressed in lycra munching bananas. I didn't turn and run and Noodley was kind enough to accompany me around a good chunk of the route. To cut a long story short, I made it round with a good few hours to spare and had a great time. This made me realise that a lot of audax is in your head - if you can do a 200, you can probably to a 300 and if you can do a 300 a 400 won't be outwith your grasp etc - anyway, that season I went on and did a 400 and 600, so I managed to get an SR. All thanks to those lycra clad men from Angus.

What I'm trying to say is just go for it. I like the route so much that this year I'm going to do it twice as a 600. You gotta love those hills


----------



## Scoosh (15 Mar 2010)

I'm not reading any of this <smilie for hands over eyes>



... till mid May


----------



## themightyw (16 Mar 2010)

Reckon I'm definitely up for the potter for tea, though might switch to the snow road if I'm feeling particularly bold... Have never cycled more than 100k to date though, but am doing London to Paris in 3 days 2 weeks after these events, so it might be a great wee leg buster just in advance


----------



## ACS (16 Mar 2010)

themightyw said:


> Reckon I'm definitely up for the potter for tea, though might switch to the snow road if I'm feeling particularly bold... Have never cycled more than 100k to date though, but am doing London to Paris in 3 days 2 weeks after these events, so it might be a great wee leg buster just in advance



Chris I'm intending to do the P4T 'cause I'm cr@p at going up hill and 300km would be a pedal turn to far. However, I would encourage you to take a punt at the Snow Roads. Completion would be a great confidence boost for your L2P jaunt.

Go on you know you want too


----------



## themightyw (16 Mar 2010)

Crap on hills - is that why you ignore me waving like a lunatic at you every morning as you charge up from Cupar?

Damn you all - I'm seriously considering this now


----------



## eck (17 Mar 2010)

themightyw said:


> Reckon I'm definitely up for the potter for tea, though might switch to the snow road if I'm feeling particularly bold... Have never cycled more than 100k to date though, but am doing London to Paris in 3 days 2 weeks after these events, so it might be a great wee leg buster just in advance



Chaps, sure The Snow Roads has a fair few uphill bits in it but, in the interests of equal opportunities, I've included several miles of flat bits and, for added value, some huuuuuge descents as well. So don't be put off by tales of it being a ride reserved for the hard men. 
The time allowance is quite generous: starting at 6am on Saturday, you have until 2.04 on Sunday morning to get back, with plenty of cafe stops along the way. And remember you can kip in the hall beforehand and crash out there after the ride too, replete with beer and bridies.
Why would you not want to do this?


----------



## ACS (17 Mar 2010)

eck said:


> Chaps, sure The Snow Roads has a fair few uphill bits in it but, in the interests of equal opportunities, I've included several miles of flat bits and, for added value, some huuuuuge descents as well. So don't be put off by tales of it being a ride reserved for the hard men.
> The time allowance is quite generous: starting at 6am on Saturday, you have until 2.04 on Sunday morning to get back, with plenty of cafe stops along the way. And remember you can kip in the hall beforehand and crash out there after the ride too, replete with beer and bridies.
> Why would you not want to do this?



eck you soooooth talking person you. Even my rock solid resolution not to do the Snow Roads this year is wavering.


----------



## themightyw (18 Mar 2010)

What I wuss I am! I'm going to pull out of my plan to do the 300km. Since I'm due to be riding from London to Paris the next weekend I'd be gutted if I knackered myself or got injured. I'll definitely be up for the shorter ride though.


----------



## Noodley (18 Mar 2010)

My invitation extends to the budgie and the might of the W....slow down, take it easy, and I'll shout to you where to turn...my voice can carry over valleys as I struggle on behind...

I have not done *anything* due to being ill/injured for a couple of years but I reckon the challenge of navigating you guys round might just be enough to get me interested in it....

I might even give you a song....


----------



## eck (19 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> My invitation extends to the budgie and the might of the W....slow down, take it easy, and I'll shout to you where to turn...my voice can carry over valleys as I struggle on behind...
> 
> I have not done *anything* due to being ill/injured for a couple of years but I reckon the challenge of navigating you guys round might just be enough to get me interested in it....
> 
> I might even give you a song....



Just don't let him have the macaroni cheese 'n' chips at Braemar. You will all regret it if you do.


----------



## ACS (19 Mar 2010)

Noodley said:


> My invitation extends to the budgie and the might of the W....slow down, take it easy, and I'll shout to you where to turn...my voice can carry over valleys as I struggle on behind...
> 
> I have not done *anything* due to being ill/injured for a couple of years but I reckon the challenge of navigating you guys round might just be enough to get me interested in it....
> 
> *I might even give you a song*....



Just one song for the 300 km? 

Something like "I know a song that will get on your nerves, get on your nerves. Oh, I know……”


----------



## Noodley (20 Mar 2010)

Can those likely to take me up on the offer let me know soon as I will have to get myself sorted out as I really am not in much shape just now. It is a genuine offer, but I'd hate to let anyone down due to lack of fitness - I'll need to get my finger out to be able to ride 300k by early June! 

I've done it often enough to know what's in store and reckon I can fit in enough to be able to do it...I tend to bugger about when I have nothing to focus on, but can get myself fit if I do have a target.


----------



## themightyw (21 Mar 2010)

I love the idea and would definitely be up for the challenge. However I genuinely think that with it being the weekend before my london to paris, which I've been setting my sights on for the last 6 months and training hard, I'd be daft to do something that would push me so hard. If it was a month earlier or later I'd be at it like a shot.

The most i've cycled to date is 100km so it just seems foolish to risk it


----------



## HLaB (21 Mar 2010)

I'm studying for exams at the mo so my longest cycle this year has been limited to club runs (about 53 miles/80km). I wanted to see how I get on with the Etape, 130km before I committed to anything. I did just over 200km a couple of times last year but somehow I doubt I will be that fit just now.


----------



## ACS (21 Mar 2010)

Noodley, thank you but I am going to pass this year, my target for this year has always been to complete a 200km and enjoy it, not do my usual crawl close on the time limit, grab a mug of tea then curl up in the corner and go to sleep. 

If you fancy a steady run around the P4T happy to get the coffees in.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Mar 2010)

Of course, I'm NOT READING this thread till mid-May ..... 


.... but am beginning to think a 300 might be good for this year ..... I need to see how I do on the 200 next Sunday ....

Better start training, ya slug


----------



## eck (21 Mar 2010)

sb, and others, it's very likely that a couple of local Angus riders will be doing the Snow Roads as a "permanent" ride, maybe a couple of weeks before the main event. They will NOT be fast, indeed they will be S L O W. 

I'm sure, being a friendly sort of club, you'd be made most welcome.


----------



## themightyw (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks Noodley! I will certainly be doing this next year. BTW I am thinking of trying to up my longest mileage from 100km to 200km at the Canny Man in Dalmeny next weekend - 200km... Any of you fine fellows considering it?


----------



## longers (21 Mar 2010)

I really fancied the 300 this year but will also have to wait for next year it seems.


----------



## HLaB (18 May 2010)

I really fancied the 300 whilst I was still semi fit unfortunately I just realised (Doh) its my mums birthday on the 5th of June. The twa wee coonties ride the next day unfortunately is a bit short and too close to home. Perhaps I could try the Pitlochry 200 (15th Aug), we'll see. I'm no soft enough for the Edinburgh 600 ;-)


----------



## eck (18 May 2010)

Heads up Sportsfans! 

Here's the deal: I'm not going to be precious about enforcing the two week deadline for entries but, if you want to ride, we need to know by Weds 2nd June. A PM or email will be fine, and you can bring your entry form with you on the day but, if you just turn up unannounced, you won't be able to enter. We have a fairly healthy level of entries already for the Snow Roads. 

If you want to stay over in our well-appointed village hall, we are proposing a charge of £7 for Friday night, to include a simple pasta supper and also breakfast on Saturday; £5 for overnight on Saturday, including Sunday breakfast. Or a bargain package of £10 for both nights. Beer 'n' bridies etc on Saturday night is included in the entry fee. The hire of the hall for the overnights is the biggest cost of the whole weekend. The controls are all primed, the hall booked, etc etc....






If anyone wants any local info on accommodation, campsites etc, feel free to get in touch. I'm aiming to get routesheets etc out later this week to those who have already entered. 

I rode round the Potter for Tea route a few days ago, and Mrs eck and I did the Snow Roads route recce yesterday by car and, yes, all the climbs are still there!


----------



## themightyw (18 May 2010)

Count this wuss in for the potter. I was incredibly organised and printed off the form / cheque etc two weeks ago. Sadly my remarkable efforts in forward planning hasn't extended to finding a post box yet.


----------



## Seamab (21 May 2010)

Out of interest - what are the climbs on the Snow Roads? And in what order do they come? What would be the order of brutality of these climbs?

Some of it must be similar to the Deeside Loop audax.


----------



## Scoosh (21 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Out of interest - what are the climbs on the Snow Roads? And in what order do they come? What would be the order of brutality of these climbs?
> 
> Some of it must be similar to the Deeside Loop audax.


He's taking the bait, eck .....


----------



## Seamab (21 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> He's taking the bait, eck .....



Have you taken the bait?

I'm just finding out for a friend of mine you know....

I'm quite keen to do it in a way but not sure i can manage the distance especially with all those chevrons liberally splashed all over it.


----------



## ACS (21 May 2010)

I'm in for the Deeside loop so competition for the lanterne rouge may be quite stiff. In fact I have just rooted out my lights as the final contol closes at about sunset. 13 hours to get round mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## eck (21 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Out of interest - what are the climbs on the Snow Roads? And in what order do they come? What would be the order of brutality of these climbs?
> 
> Some of it must be similar to the Deeside Loop audax.



Seamab,, you can tell your friend that, yes, the first and last bits are indeed the same as the Deeside Loop: they go over Cairn o'Mount, swing off toward Aboyne, Snow Roads goes out to Banchory. The Deeside Loop goes, strangely enough, along Deeside, to Braemar, over the Cairnwell then back down Glenisla. Snow Roads goes from Banchory, up to Rhynie, over the Cabrach to Dufftown, then towards Tomintoul, over the Lecht and two other "scenic" bits before joining the Deeside road about 15k before Braemar. 

We have 4800 meters of climbing on the Snow Roads, the route is on bikely here:www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/The-Snow-Roads

You your friend will love it.


----------



## themightyw (21 May 2010)

satans budgie said:


> I have just rooted out my lights as the final contol closes at about sunset.



My wife booked dinner for 7.30pm in St Andrews.... she doesn't understand why I've been calling her the Broom Wagon for the last few days...


----------



## viniga (21 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> I'm quite keen to do it in a way but not sure i can manage the distance especially with all those chevrons liberally splashed all over it.



You climb faster than me in a fixie than I do on a geared bike!!! Chevrons are not your enemy. Go on... get in there! I would be right behind you, but I have an excuse


----------



## Noodley (3 Jun 2010)

Not long to wait now!


----------



## T-D (3 Jun 2010)

using your new bike noodley ?  TT bikes climb really well


----------



## Noodley (3 Jun 2010)

T-D said:


> using your new bike noodley ?  TT bikes climb really well



You have to be a 'special' kind of person to do that


----------



## Noodley (5 Jun 2010)

Bollocks


----------



## HLaB (5 Jun 2010)

Noodley said:


> Bollocks


What happened?


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> What happened?



Stomach cramps just after Dufftown resulted in me not being able to cycle due to the pain...end result was me deciding to pack at the Lecht after having had to walk, even on some flat roads  First time I've not made it up the Lecht as well 

The thunderstorm which hit whilst I was walking up the Lecht finally made my mind up...I carried on til Braemar where I was rescued by Mrs Noodley. I was not a pretty sight by then, physically shattered and a blue/grey colour. Mrs N had to strip my of my cycling clothes as I could barely move  

And I let scoosh down big-time as I had said I'd get him round his first 300...he was going strong and I told him to hook up with another rider and leave me; he was reluctant to do this, but eventually relented. I hope he makes it as he was putting in an exceptional show.


----------



## Keith Oates (6 Jun 2010)

That's bad luck, Noodley, I hope you have now fully recovered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> That's bad luck, Noodley, I hope you have now fully recovered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Keith. I'm still a bit gubbed, too tired and sore to go to bed so I have resorted to drinking large anounts of wine to numb the pain and help me sleep 

Stupid bloody thing is I had almost packed at the first control due to a sore ankle but after taking some pain killers and applying ibuprofen gel things got better...I'd been feeling great until a few minutes out of Dufftown and was sure scoosh and I would pass a few others within a short space of time and make it back to the final control well before the time I'd originally thought. I just hope scoosh made it...

That's cycling I suppose.


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2010)

Noodley said:


> I just hope scoosh made it...



Just got a reply to text sent to eck - scoosh made it nae bother


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

Noodley said:


> Just got a reply to text sent to eck - *scoosh made it nae bother*



Not surprised, but well done Scoosh and commiserations Noodley, sounds pretty rough and hope you're on the mend (although I'm not sure the wine would have helped!)


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2010)

Noodley said:


> Just got a reply to text sent to eck - scoosh made it nae bother


Finished at 2224 , after 14hr 20 riding time. 

My guide/mentor/tug told me he couldn't go on, so told me to "Follow Gordon, he'll get you round". This I did,then took the front as we started up the Lecht, whereupon Gordon says "I'm doing a [Noodley], I can't go on" - and _he_ packed . I got the message, so carried on - all alone .

Up and down, up and down, along the flat and, finally, the last run in to Kirrie.

Chuffed to big bits. 

Drove back home this morning and, before I had even reached Dundee, was thinking about doing it again  next year.


For those who have wondered about doing it - yes, it is a long way; yes it has a lot of climbing; but if I can do it, all you fit young chaps can too  - and even the not-so-fit , not so young  !


Big thanks to Noodley for all his encouragement, guidance and wise counsel before and during the ride. Much appreciated .


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2010)

Scoosh leading Noodley up Cairn o' Mount 

Scoosh trackstanding up Cairn o' Mount 

Noodley still smiling 

We thought it was safe to wobble 


A great set of prints  - thanks to David Martin


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Big thanks to Noodley for all his encouragement, guidance and wise counsel before and during the ride. Much appreciated .



If only I had realised taking so many pain killers for my ankle would potentially be a problem...the general consensus from those I have spoken to is that taking lots of nurofen can play havoc. But I'll know this next time.

I'm fine today, no lasting effects of note other than a sore left knee - which is strange as it was my left ankle and (much later) my right knee which were causing my problems yesterday...and both of them are fine today


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

Ouch a sore one Noodley, hopefully you are feeling better today.

PS Congrats Scoosh


----------



## Seamab (6 Jun 2010)

Well done Scoosh on a great achievement

I'm sorry to have missed out but decided mid week after feeling poorly since the Deeside Loop that it would be unwise to enter such a challenging ride.
I went out on Sat and did a nice 60m run at decent pace but was stuffed after that. That would only have been a third of the Snow Roads! So, for once, common sense prevailed.

Sorry to hear about your DNF Noodley - that must be hard to take.

Hopefully next year...


----------



## Telemark (6 Jun 2010)

Well done Scoosh!!!  
Two domestiques riding themselves into the ground for you 
So what's next? Ken Laidlaw?

Sorry to hear about your misfortune, Noodley  - in some way I am glad it's a side effect of the pain killers rather than anything more serious... Hope the ankle and knee (are these two issues related, with you trying to compensate and changing your pedalling action?) heal fast and you can get back on the bike soon!

T


----------



## Noodley (6 Jun 2010)

Seamab said:


> Hopefully next year...



Hopefully _this_ year! I might give it another go in a few months...


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> Well done Scoosh!!!
> Two domestiques riding themselves into the ground for you  Mmmmm .... hadn't thought about it like that
> So what's next? Ken Laidlaw?
> T


Ken Laidlaw ? 170k, only 2,800m of climbing ? Hey, I've done the Snow Roads , I can do a wee one like that ...




... surely 


See bragging rights  ?


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Ken Laidlaw ? 170k, only 2,800m of climbing ? Hey, I've done the Snow Roads , I can do a wee one like that ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem to you, you've done it before and hopefully it'll be dry this time


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Ken Laidlaw ? 170k, only 2,800m of climbing ? Hey, I've done the Snow Roads , I can do a wee one like that ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can always do "Only For Softies" this Saturday...? (I would, but I'm on call  )


----------



## Scoosh (6 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> You can always do "Only For Softies" this Saturday...? (I would, but I'm on call  )


Not for me, thanks ... but I do have more info on A Fyne Cowall 200 on 26 June - including the probable route.

I'll put up a separate thread later ...


You should do the Snow Roads next year, scook94, along with Seamab, HLab probably eldudino, Bhoyjim etc etc ... . It is within your abilities as they are just now .


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Not for me, thanks ... but I do have more info on A Fyne Cowall 200 on 26 June - including the probable route.
> 
> I'll put up a separate thread later ...
> 
> ...



I wish I'd been there this year . My Mum said she was going for a B'Day tea on Saturday. On Thursday night she said she was postponing it till next Saturday. Keep us posted on the 200k, sounds interesting.


----------



## scook94 (6 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Not for me, thanks ... but I do have more info on A Fyne Cowall 200 on 26 June - including the probable route.
> 
> I'll put up a separate thread later ...
> 
> ...



Scoosh, yeah if I keep up the training I'll be thinking of Snow Roads next year. Seems it may be the only way I'll get to meet Noodley!

26th is no use for me, have a dental appointment in the morning then meeting an old pal from school and we're going to get ridiculously drunk!


----------



## HLaB (6 Jun 2010)

PS Scoosh have you uploaded the Kirriemuir Audax to MCL yet?


----------



## eck (7 Jun 2010)

Mr Scoosh may be too modest to let on but when he finished (in a very respectable time) he seemed as fresh as a daisy. It's a hilly route, and the weather on Saturday didn't help, so extra kudos - bragging rights? - for doing this as his first 300k.

We had a good turn out, including a grupetto of YACFers who came up from Englandshire, so it would be great to see a few more CCers next year.

14 May 2011. Put it in your diary now.


----------



## Seamab (7 Jun 2010)

Noodley said:


> Hopefully _this_ year! I might give it another go in a few months...


Let us know when you plan to do this. You might get some company with all these tales of CC Ecoss'ers shaping up into prime condition.


----------



## Seamab (7 Jun 2010)

eck said:


> Mr Scoosh may be too modest to let on but when he finished (in a very respectable time) he seemed as fresh as a daisy. .


He was obviously saving himself to join the nutters planning on the reverse 300K and was disappointed when they saw sense and abandoned.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2010)

Seamab said:


> Let us know when you plan to do this. You might get some company with all these tales of CC Ecoss'ers shaping up into prime condition.


I'm not in prime condition but if the date suit, I'd like to be there; keep us posted. It could be the next forum ride


----------



## scook94 (7 Jun 2010)

eck said:


> Mr Scoosh may be too modest to let on but when he finished (in a very respectable time) he seemed as fresh as a daisy. It's a hilly route, and the weather on Saturday didn't help, so extra kudos - bragging rights? - for doing this as his first 300k.
> 
> We had a good turn out, including a grupetto of YACFers who came up from Englandshire, so it would be great to see a few more CCers next year.
> 
> *14 May 2011. Put it in your diary now.*



I like that date! Just organised to take time off next year as I thought I'd be doing the Etape Caledonia that weekend! I have an alternative to aim for now! (Etape? - pfft!)


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2010)

eck said:


> Mr Scoosh may be too modest to let on but when he finished (in a very respectable time) he seemed as fresh as a daisy.
> 
> 14 May 2011. Put it in your diary now.



  







It's in


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> I like that date! Just organised to take time off next year as I thought I'd be doing the Etape Caledonia that weekend! I have an alternative to aim for now! (Etape? - pfft!)


Etape is on the Sunday ....


----------



## scook94 (7 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Etape is on the Sunday ....



I know! But I'll be doing Snow Roads the wrong way on the Sunday... (NOT)!

Anyway, given the choice and assuming I'm still fit enough next year I'd rather do Snow Roads - _everyone_ does the Etape!


----------



## ACS (7 Jun 2010)

Just to add to the confusion I'm planning to have a meander around the Snow Roads in 2011. However, I will be adopting a more stately approach to the ride, taking time to eat and drink on route which is more than I did on the Deeside loop.


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2010)

Going by this year, the 14th of May is probably a bit too soon for me  I was just finishing uni stuff.


----------



## MrRidley (7 Jun 2010)

Depending on how things go at the Ken Laidlaw, i may have a peek at the SR, just a small one though, as i fear the logistics of doing the event and fitness will be my enemies.


----------



## eck (7 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Going by this year, the 14th of May is probably a bit too soon for me  I was just finishing uni stuff.



Aye, 14 May is the date I was given by Audax UK for next year. It's to fit in the window for Paris - Brest - Paris qualifying events. Sorry if it messes up anyone's plans.
But just think how much more "fun" you can have, for a lot less* bawbees. 

EDIT:*Now look, I _know_ it should be "fewer bawbees", but that just doesn't sound right. OK pal?


----------



## Telemark (7 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I'm not in prime condition but if the date suit, I'd like to be there; keep us posted. *It could be the next forum ride *



You might get quite a good turnout for that 
If you were to devise the route with a (BIG) shortcut for those not wanting/able to do the whole lot, with the same finish area, you might get the rest of us joining in too  ...

I think I mentioned a similar idea for the hilly Ochils ride (there was a map somewhere on one of the many CC Ecosse threads), which would be reachable for the southern/central & Grampian Ecossers by public transport ...

T


----------



## eck (7 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> You might get quite a good turnout for that
> If you were to devise the route with a (BIG) shortcut for those not wanting/able to do the whole lot, with the same finish area, you might get the rest of us joining in too  ...
> T



BIG shortcut? Easy peasy. Instead of heading north after Banchory, just turn left along Deeside to Braemar. Cuts 100k of scenery (the best bits)from the route, and turns it into the Deeside Loop, q.v.


----------



## Telemark (7 Jun 2010)

eck said:


> BIG shortcut? Easy peasy. Instead of heading north after Banchory, just turn left along Deeside to Braemar. Cuts 100k of scenery (the best bits)from the route, and turns it into the Deeside Loop, q.v.



If I read your post correctly, you cut 100k off 300k ... that still leaves 200k 
Is there a map somewhere for the Deeside loop (I think I've seen it but can't remember where  
EDIT: found a map for the Deeside Loop...[nowhere left for further shortcuts - unless one wants to mountain bike across somewhere].
Not that I am currently contemplating a 200k, mind . 
I might try an official 100k one of these days ... 


T


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Just to add to the confusion I'm planning to have a meander around the Snow Roads in 2011. However, I will be adopting a more stately approach to the ride, taking time to eat and drink on route which is more than I did on the Deeside loop.


'Ride Management' is one of the keys to audaxing/doing audax rides. I was very poor at this on most of my earlier rides.

Noodley was kind enough to get me round this year and I unashamedly told him I was intending to pick his brains and follow his guidance/lead on when/how long to stop at the various controls. It helped that he knows the route well enough to know which cafes have slow service and which are quicker  ! Having a 20-30 min break from riding makes a big difference and can be really revitalising. Knowing what to eat is good too - soup/roll/cake or fatty fry-up ? (Our winter RV rides are good practice )

Pacing is also key. I heard that some people doing the Deeside Loop felt so good after Banchory that they went tearing off, only to blow up 60k down the road . Sometimes it is good to be a steady 'plodder', though a 'quick plodder' is better .

As I said in another post, there are only 'Completed' and 'DNF' for audax rides. Other than personal challenge/satisfaction bragging rights ?  there is no difference.


> Remember, an Audax is not a race - it's about going round a specific route within certain time constraints - neither too fast nor too slow. The rider who finishes 1min after the final Control opens has "Completed the Ride" just the same as the rider who comes in 1min before the Control closes.


Naturally we often set ourselves goals/targets - to ride all the way (no walking up the BIG hills ); a certain time; before dark; alongside/before XXX. It takes some time and experience to learn what I call Ride Management and I still have a lot to learn. Of course, one cannot buy that experience ...

To Complete is success.


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2010)

Ooooops 

I'm clearly trying to sound as if I know what I am talking about .

Ach, just ignore the previous post and go and ride the things


----------



## HLaB (7 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> If I read your post correctly, you cut 100k off 300k ... that still leaves 200k
> Is there a map somewhere for the Deeside loop (I think I've seen it but can't remember where
> EDIT: found a map for the Deeside Loop...[nowhere left for further shortcuts - unless one wants to mountain bike across somewhere].
> Not that I am currently contemplating a 200k, mind .
> ...


Its a loop, just go left at the start, rather than right; that's a pretty big shortcut, around 195 km ;-)


----------



## scook94 (7 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Ooooops
> 
> *I'm clearly trying to sound as if I know what I am talking about* .
> 
> Ach, just ignore the previous post and go and ride the things




Sounds like you're the ideal person to lead the CC procession next year. Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## Scoosh (7 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> Sounds like you're the ideal person to lead the CC procession next year. Thanks for volunteering!


Eh ??? I thought it was to be _this_ year - say after the Ken Laidlaw, when Noodley is feeling ready to go the whole way . No point losing all this season's fitness, is there ?


----------



## scook94 (8 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Eh ??? I thought it was to be _this_ year - say after the Ken Laidlaw, when Noodley is feeling ready to go the whole way . No point losing all this season's fitness, is there ?



Cool, even better! Sometime in September would be ideal. Are you not doing the audax itself next May then?


----------



## Seamab (8 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Eh ??? I thought it was to be _this_ year - say after the Ken Laidlaw, when Noodley is feeling ready to go the whole way . No point losing all this season's fitness, is there ?



Lights will be definitely be required if left until late Aug/Sept


----------



## Seamab (8 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> 'Ride Management' is one of the keys to audaxing/doing audax rides. I was very poor at this on most of my earlier rides.
> 
> 
> Pacing is also key. I heard that some people doing the Deeside Loop felt so good after Banchory that they went tearing off, only to blow up 60k down the road . Sometimes it is good to be a steady 'plodder', though a 'quick plodder' is better .


Just to echo Scooshs thoughts here. 200K and especially 300K is a long way for audax newbies - time needs to be taken to refuel and keep hydrated.

Being a newbie myself and frankly crap at ride management i struggled at points on my first 200K and especially on my first 150K where we shot off a rapid pace and were getting to all the controls before time then paid for it at the end.
It's not a race so at some point you may realise that to go the distance in some kind of comfort then it may be better to go at your own pace rather than someone elses faster pace even if it means riding solo for a while.

I did better (in that when i finished i was not completely wasted) on the Deeside Loop. I kept away from the really fast ones at the start and found a group going at a reasonable pace before losing them on the Cairn O Mount. I had a good sit down feed at Ballater and a gel in advance of Glen Shee (which was still a struggle)then a good drink at the Spittal before a rapid finish. I made myself drink more than usual all the way round and drank more than usual before the start. I was really pleased by finishing strongly rather than grovelling for the end to come asap

I've still got a long long way to go to improve my ride management but at least the process has started.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Jun 2010)

Seamab said:


> I've still got a long long way to go to improve my ride management but at least the process has started.


^ ^ ^ ^ ^ + 1  ^ ^ ^ ^ ^


----------



## scook94 (8 Jun 2010)

Sounds like we have a couple on they way to being experts that we can learn from. I'm not put off, I'm still keen!


----------

